# Plywood for kitchen cabinets - what thickness



## rut

For my kitchen cabinet project I planned on using maple veneered plywood (3/4") for the base units (sides and floor) with maple face-frames.

I'm not real clear what is normal for use in the upper cabinets. Would you still use 3/4" all around (including floor and top) or is it ok to reduce it down to 1/2" since they aren't as deep? My current pre-built cabinets (cheap) do use 1/2 melamine, but again, they are cheap.

Wanting something that will last but 3/4" veneered ply isn't cheap.

Thanks,
Rut


----------



## BillWhite

Just my take, but 1/2" sides are pretty strong. Think about compression. I can't mash a 1/2" ply cabinet side.
There might be some extenuating design issues based on how you'll build. Dadoed shelves or shelf pins? Big old long bases or mutiples? Same question for the uppers.
No shelves over 36" for sure, and they should be 3/4" material that will be edge banded.
A design graphic would help us answer.
Are ya gonna stain or paint? Why use premium ply for hidden sides?
Face frame or euro design?
Help us help you.
Bill


----------



## rut

None of my cabs are over 36". All the bases will have drawers with the exception of the sink cab and a couple of 12" cabs beside the oven. I have 2 corner cabs that will have lazy suzans in them (33")

Probably only the uppers will have shelves and I was actually leaning toward hardwood shelves if I have enough on hand. probably shelf pins for the interior shelves. Dadoed for the floor and top.


----------



## BillWhite

Sounds like you've got the basics hands down though I would question the solid wood shelves. What kinda countertops?
Again. Face frame or euro?
Bill


----------



## rut

I'm thinking granite tiles. There are a couple of nice systems out there for the DIY person with nice thick bullnose edges.


----------



## canadianchips

I use 3/4 " for upper and lower: 
Because:
Stronger cabinet.
When I do my dado's I can use same depth setting and cut all side panels, saves time.
Unless you are building cabinets for RV or Airplane--no need to make them lighter on top !
Nothing worse than building cabinets and realizing shelves are bending because of cheaper materials used
When you are already spending Thousands of dollars and extra $20 per sheet really isn't that much extra.
"I think after you finish this project you are going to be vey happy that you did NOT use melamine again !"


----------



## cabmaker

3/4 , with rare exceptions. Differance in cost is minimal. It makes lots of sense in some relms,(production settings) but you ll be happier with 3/4.


----------



## Loren

3/4" is a good standard to work with and you can use biscuits, dowels
and pocket screws pretty easily with it.

You can use 1/2" if you know what you are doing. One reason
to choose 1/2" is to reduce weight in cabinets to be installed
in high rise buildings. Economy is gained not only in terms 
of material cost (which is minor) but also in terms of labor
costs incurred from worker fatigue.

There's a method called "Donmar-Wiesing" that uses 1/2" 
sides and actually uses plywood for face frames. I think it 
was developed by a couple of cabinet makers doing 
NYC apartment cabinet build/installs.


----------



## MrRon

I like the looks of 3/4", especially for shelves and frameless cabinets. 1/2" looks flimsy and cheap because that's what is used in cheap cabinets. I hope you are not thinking of using Maple plywood from Home Depot.


----------



## Earlextech

3/4" if only for the squareness of the box. 3/4" was the standard at my shop, not an upgrade.
Also, installers always overtighten the screws and bend the back of the cabinet to fit the wall. It's a lot harder to do with a 3/4" box. Try it, you'll never go back!


----------



## joebloe

I always use 3/4, 7 ply birch,both upper and lower cabinets.What little you would save isn't worth difference.You said these where for your kitchen,when I build mine I will be useing the best that I can afford. My wife has already picked out the pulls, slides and counter top she wants. So this project will be put on the short list soon.What i'm trying to say is build it once and build it right the first time.


----------



## Martyroc

I've been using 3/4" all around for years, uppers and lowers. My current kitchen project is no different, my advice is go with 3/4" but that's just my take on it, I can tell you I have never been disappointed.


----------

